

College Grad Sues Father to Recoup Tuition Costs - grellas
http://www.law.com/jsp/article.jsp?id=1202463109522&College_Grad_Sues_Father_to_Recoup_Tuition_Costs

======
hga
Key detail: she got him to sign a contact (this was after her parents
divorced).

Evidently he didn't initially intend to welsh on the commitment, he didn't
until her senior year. Needless to say, parents who have absolutely no
intention of paying their children's college expenses won't be signing
contracts.

Divorce is bad news for college, the pattern of a divorced father not paying
for his children's college is all to common. I don't know about other
expensive schools, but one thing a friend of mine who's an administrator at
MIT has noticed is that it has _very_ few students from broken families (for
whatever reasons).

